# Afraid I'm going to hell for my sexual immorality



## findyourself

Please, everyone. Christians and Catholics who believe in God please give me answers. 

I am a strong believer and I accept The Lord as my savior. I pray for forgiveness as much as I can and I'm always afraid I'm just a bad person. 

I masturbate almost every day and it just sucks because I can't get a girlfriend to share my romantic stuff with. The bible says you'll go to hell for being unholy and perverted for doing this stuff. I can't make myself stop. I get horny, I'm always lonely and It gets so bad at times I can't think straight until I get myself off. If I don't do it, I can get sick and become aggressive from frustration. 

I always wonder why God made us capable of feeling horny and able to orgasm by ourselves if it is a sin? Is it to test us? 

I know God watches me everyday and he knows what goes through my mind and sees what I go through. I just feel like an evil person when I masturbate and then pray and the next day I masturbate again. I just hope god isn't disappointed and lost hope in me. 

Does anyone experience these problems? Do you ever see something on tv or in real life that makes you horny and it bothers you so much you have to do something about it? 

I know it's an embarrassing topic but this us the internet. Nobody knows anyone here.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

All of your sins can be forgiven, that's why Jesus died on the cross for us. Because he loved us and go to give us another chance. I struggle with the same issue as you.

Romans 10:9-13
9 If you declare with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you profess your faith and are saved. 11 As Scripture says, "Anyone who believes in him will never be put to shame."[a] 12 For there is no difference between Jew and Gentile-the same Lord is Lord of all and richly blesses all who call on him, 13 for, "Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved."


----------



## auhsoj

First, I'm just going to say that the fact you are scared and ashamed of your sin is a great thing. The people who end up in hell are the ones who don't believe and don't care that they are sinning. Your fear of God is an indicator to me that you are a true believer.

No offense to Catholics, but don't ask for their advice. We are not saved by works. If you believe you are saved through any works and not by faith alone, you have fallen from grace and are condemned (Galatians 5:4). Catholics teach the opposite.

So you will not go to hell for your sexual immorality if your sins are covered by Jesus. If you believe in your heart Jesus Christ has died and rose again for the sake of your sins, you will not go to hell for your sexual immorality, or any other sins. However, this is not a free opportunity to sin. Galatians 5:13- "For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only [use] not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another." This verse here tells us we were called to liberty (salvation) and because of that we serve one another in love. Serving others and God with love is our main goal in the Christian life. This includes staying away from sin, as that offends God, and we are to love God with all of our heart, soul, and mind. So we obey not in order to be saved, but because we're saved, in respect to God.

Now to get rid of this sin, I'm going to tell you what you probably don't want to hear, but there's no easy way out. You need very strong self-control. The good news is that after 3 days, the nearly impossible-to-resist feelings go away. Then, once you get past a week, it's pretty much smooth sailing. To get past the tough times and tough temptations, there's really only two good pieces of advice I can give you. One is you need to stay away from what causes temptations. The second is you need to keep yourself busy. If you're lonely and bored at the same time, chances are you're going to give in. Good luck man. Fighting sin in a sinful world is tough, but you can do it. I'll pray for you


----------



## auhsoj

By the way, here's a verse that helps me:

"But your iniquities have separated between you and your God, and your sins have hid his face from you, that he will not hear." (Isaiah 59:2)

This helps me with all sinful temptation.The following is a thought process I go through when facing temptation and it helps very much:

Sure, if you give in, it will be fun. But what about after, when you face the guilt and God hides His face from you, leaving your prayers unheard? Is it really worth it for that quick amount of fun, received from a despicable, satanic enjoyment? No, it's a disgusting offense to God that makes you worthy of eternal damnation. It's like having a girl cheat on you. That's how frustrated you're making God feel. He forgave you and this is how you treat Him in return? You deserve it if He hides His face from you. If He were to damn you to hell right now, you'd deserve it, yet He isn't. So cut it out, stop sinning, and make that temptation die in a hole.

Hope that helps! And here's another verse you should practice:

"Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things." (Philippians 4:8)

Peace to you!


----------



## brooke_brigham

Wait...are you people joking??? Are people really that brainwashed by the church? Oh man if you're serious I dont even know where to begin.

Did anyone ever tell you that it's NOT a "sin" to masturbate?? I am finding it hard to believe that you're serious. In 2014 you're really worried about going to hell for something that is 100% natural, something that every human being does, everybody. I don't even know what to say. I wish you had people in your life that could talk some sense into you. I think church is fine and some churches do good work in the community but youve been seriously brainwashed if you think that masturbation is perverted. It makes me absolutely furious that anyone would be teaching young people that kind of garbage. I'm going to feel really stupid if this post is a joke because I can't fathom anyone really thinking that way. 

Please find a sensible adult to talk to. Preferably one who doesnt attend your church. I find it shocking that there are religions that still, in this day and age try to teach puritanical ideas from the middle ages.


----------



## auhsoj

"I do not permit a woman to teach or to exercise authority over a man; rather, she is to remain quiet." - 1 Timothy 2:12.

Brainwashing? No, it's called reading God's word. That's where my beliefs come from, not others' teaching.

There are some biblical principles that can be applied to the issue of masturbation. Ephesians 5:3 declares, “Among you there must not be even a hint of sexual immorality, or of any kind of impurity.” It is hard to see how masturbating can pass that particular test. The Bible teaches us, “So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God” (1 Corinthians 10:31). If you cannot give God glory for something, you should not do it. If a person is not fully convinced that an activity is pleasing to God, then it is a sin: “Everything that does not come from faith is sin” (Romans 14:23). Further, we need to remember that our bodies have been redeemed and belong to God. “Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your body” (1 Corinthians 6:19-20). This great truth should have a real bearing on what we do with our bodies. In light of these principles, the conclusion that masturbation is a sin is biblical. Clearly, masturbation is not glorifying to God; it does not avoid the appearance of immorality, nor does it pass the test of God’s having ownership over our bodies.

"For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform great signs and wonders, so as to lead astray, if possible, even the elect." -Matthew 24:24

^ that is why you must be careful when asking biblical questions on the internet. No offense to blue_blue, but her post is a trick of the devil trying to justify evil. findyourself, if you're going to ask questions such as these and it has to be on the internet, go to a Christian site.


----------



## Testsubject

I assure you God does not care about you masturbating.


----------



## auhsoj

Wow, according to blue_blue's profile, she is an atheist. Typical atheist response. "It's natural so it must be ok." They say the same about homosexuality. You need to stick with biblical truth coming from the righteous Creator of all things, not atheistic opinionated advice. Seriously, watch what you post on the internet and watch the people that reply. I don't know why an atheist woman is in here in Spiritual Support broadcasting her opinion to a believer, but you must watch out for the devil's tricks. Please go to a theologian or a Christian forum site for these questions and pray for people such as blue_blue.


----------



## BadGirl

blue_blue said:


> Wait...are you people joking??? Are people really that brainwashed by the church? Oh man if you're serious I dont even know where to begin.
> 
> Did anyone ever tell you that it's NOT a "sin" to masturbate?? I am finding it hard to believe that you're serious. In 2014 you're really worried about going to hell for something that is 100% natural, something that every human being does, everybody. I don't even know what to say. I wish you had people in your life that could talk some sense into you. I think church is fine and some churches do good work in the community but youve been seriously brainwashed if you think that masturbation is perverted. It makes me absolutely furious that anyone would be teaching young people that kind of garbage. I'm going to feel really stupid if this post is a joke because I can't fathom anyone really thinking that way.
> 
> Please find a sensible adult to talk to. Preferably one who doesnt attend your church. I find it shocking that there are religions that still, in this day and age try to teach puritanical ideas from the middle ages.


I agree with all of this - and I'm a Christian.


----------



## auhsoj

Discussing whether it's a sin or not is more of a debate topic. I think the OP, like me, in his opinion is convinced from Scripture that it is a sin. If he believes that I think it would be most constructive to give advice in that area instead of shifting the focus on whether or not it's a sin.

findyourself, don't give up. Trust me, it does get easier after you have gone through a week of abstinence. And a plus side is that you will feel more energy throughout the day and less anxious when you quit (that's my experience anyways ). I have also noticed that I have more respect for sex and see the good in women and start to like them for their personality.


----------



## brooke_brigham

OK hang on now...If you think the bible is THE word and you feel that you're supposed to do what the bible says I sure hope you dont eat meat:

Leviticus 11:4 “Nevertheless these shall ye not eat of them that chew the cud, or of them that divide the hoof: as the camel, because he cheweth the cud, but divideth not the hoof; he is unclean unto you.”

Also you better not be eating any seafood:

Leviticus 11:10 “And all that have not fins and scales in the seas, and in the rivers, of all that move in the waters, and of any living thing which is in the waters, they shall be an abomination unto you.”

I hope you have something covering your head:

Leviticus 10:6 “Uncover not your heads, neither rend your clothes; lest ye die, and lest wrath come upon all the people.”

See, you don't get to cherry pick what you want to out of the bible. These guys are seriously going to tell you that "just say no" works. Wow. Good luck with that. I feel sorry for those who have been brainwashed into such archaic thinking. I really do.


----------



## brooke_brigham

Oh and from the net:

Dear Dr. Laura:

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind them that Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination ... End of debate.

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some other elements of God's Laws and how to follow them.

1. Leviticus 25:44 states that I may possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?

2. I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?

3. I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of Menstrual uncleanliness - Lev.15: 19-24. The problem is how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.

4. When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord - Lev.1:9. The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?

5. I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself, or should I ask the police to do it?

6. A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an abomination, Lev. 11:10, it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this? Are there 'degrees' of abomination?

7. Lev. 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle-room here?

8. Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev. 19:27. How should they die?

9. I know from Lev. 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?

10. My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev.19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? Lev.24:10-16. Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair, like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)

I know you have studied these things extensively and thus enjoy considerable expertise in such matters, so I'm confident you can help.

Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.

Your adoring fan,

James M. Kauffman, Ed.D. Professor Emeritus, Dept. Of Curriculum, Instruction, and Special Education University of Virginia


----------



## brooke_brigham

I'm not trying to be controversial. Im just presenting an opposite viewpoint. You have your beliefs and I have mine.

Just FYI being an "Athiest" does not mean a lack of spirituality. I can guarantee you that I'm kinder to the earth and animals and my fellow human beings that most so-called religious believers. Obviously I'm not knocking Christianity as a whole. My point is that not all Atheists are bad just like not all Christians are good.

If you want to pray for me, please pray for rain. California is facing a serious drought. I think the earth needs your prayers more than I do (Im just fine).


----------



## Andres124

I sometimes worry that I'm going to Hell. I struggle with my sins to, but I try really hard to resist the temptations from Satan. But sometimes I fall. Don't focus so much on if you're going to Hell. Think positive and ask God to give you strength when you're tempted. I know that temptation can be extremely difficult to resist. I would suggest being really close to God and putting your confidence in him to help you resist Satan.


----------



## bloodymary

I have been there, get over it it´s all a load of bs. Just use your common sense, why would God create us like this if it was sin?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I don't know if masturbation itself is a sin because the bible is silent on it. However, I know porn and lust is an issue. If you are visualizing being with someone while in the act then yes that is a sin. I also know God does not want us to have addiction and if this is something you are bound by then you should seek to be free from it. Jesus paid the price for your sin so you can walk free from it. So, I would totally encourage you to pray, tell God you want to be set free. Then do what it takes to renew your mind. Change the way you think. Flee from lustful thoughts. Keep yourself busy with other things. Go hiking, learn a skill, start a business, read a book on finance, or life skills, etc. Find a good Christian therapist to talk to. Look for ways to improve your life. Create some goals in life and give 100% of your dedication to meeting that goal. Negative thinking keeps a person trapped. The truth is you have potential. You can go out and become somebody. You can go out and meet your future wife. Refuse negative thinking and start to see your life change.


----------



## millenniumman75

Masturbation is, in effect, going for something less than the ideal. It also wastes a chance to have a child....the loneliness will have to be replaced with Jesus. 
If we feel like we are "incomplete" - that feeling is the part the needs to change. 
A full identity in Christ is the completion. It can't effectively be done any other way.


----------



## Alienated

No surprise that someone asks for Spiritual help in spiritual support, and we get a ATHEIST chiming in with attacks about our beliefs and making ridiculous unfounded statements. The ignorant and uneducated, but purely hostile content does nothing but prove the inerrancy and validity of the Bible and my beliefs.

When it say's in Mark 13:13 They will HATE you because of me.

What truly amazes me is the arrogance and hypocrisy of their critically violent thinking. When they demand proof, but can produce nothing but insults for those that think or believe different than them... While making the that same accusation of the ones they attack. With the claims they just want to present a opposite view point, when a view point is nothing more than that... UN-substantiated oral flatulence !!

Nothing more, and nothing less.


----------



## DouglasNA

findyourself said:


> Please, everyone. Christians and Catholics who believe in God please give me answers.
> 
> I am a strong believer and I accept The Lord as my savior. I pray for forgiveness as much as I can and I'm always afraid I'm just a bad person.
> 
> I masturbate almost every day and it just sucks because I can't get a girlfriend to share my romantic stuff with. The bible says you'll go to hell for being unholy and perverted for doing this stuff. I can't make myself stop. I get horny, I'm always lonely and It gets so bad at times I can't think straight until I get myself off. If I don't do it, I can get sick and become aggressive from frustration.
> 
> I always wonder why God made us capable of feeling horny and able to orgasm by ourselves if it is a sin? Is it to test us?
> 
> I know God watches me everyday and he knows what goes through my mind and sees what I go through. I just feel like an evil person when I masturbate and then pray and the next day I masturbate again. I just hope god isn't disappointed and lost hope in me.
> 
> Does anyone experience these problems? Do you ever see something on tv or in real life that makes you horny and it bothers you so much you have to do something about it?
> 
> I know it's an embarrassing topic but this us the internet. Nobody knows anyone here.


being Christian is all about doing bad things and getting away with it so remember

masterbate all night and pray all day and you will be fine and if you don't this you WILL burn in hell

so just know that when you masterbate for 5mins you will end up in the same place as murderers and rapists and child molesters forever masterbating is just as bad as dropping the atomic bomb and killing millions

so pray or you know what will happen


----------



## Alienated

Galatians 6:7 *Do* *not* *be deceived*: *God* cannot be *mocked*. A man reaps what he sows.

Even the ones that twist the motives, and words of God


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Noca

Since masturbation is a normal part of human life and short of being castrated, you won't have that desire go away. Does guilting and shaming yourself into a panic, anxiety or depression help in anyway? I really don't see the benefit of this part of religion, please explain.

If you are going by verses in the old testament written to the jews, why do you only feel anxiety towards breaking that particular rule and not the others in that part of the Bible? Or maybe you do, and plan on writing similar threads on that as well? I just don't see how this helps anyone to feel this way. It must feel miserable constantly beating yourself up for something over a bodily function. You must be getting something out of this guilt and shame trip you put yourself through or you wouldn't do it.



Alienated said:


> No surprise that someone asks for Spiritual help in spiritual support, and we get a ATHEIST chiming in with attacks about our beliefs and making ridiculous unfounded statements. The ignorant and uneducated, but purely hostile content does nothing but prove the inerrancy and validity of the Bible and my beliefs.
> 
> When it say's in Mark 13:13 They will HATE you because of me.
> 
> What truly amazes me is the arrogance and hypocrisy of their critically violent thinking. When they demand proof, but can produce nothing but insults for those that think or believe different than them... While making the that same accusation of the ones they attack. With the claims they just want to present a opposite view point, when a view point is nothing more than that... UN-substantiated oral flatulence !!
> 
> Nothing more, and nothing less.


Badgirl claims to be a Christian, so I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## jvanb00c

Masturbating is totally normal. You don't need to ask for forgiveness. Whomever told you that is just some fire and brimstone prude.

Sexuality shaming is just sad to see. Telling someone to suppress their natural urges that harm nobody is insane.


----------



## diamondheart89

:bash


----------



## Umpalumpa

You do realize Jesus probably masturbated quite a lot in his life time right?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

This thread is exactly why I can't stand conservative Christianity. Ugh. 

All of you's are going to have sexual problems later in life. Just sayin'.


----------



## Umpalumpa

auhsoj said:


> "I do not permit a woman to teach or to exercise authority over a man; rather, she is to remain quiet." - 1 Timothy 2:12.


Lol...father/son you are already in hell, you are definetly not on planet earth.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

If anyone is here only to debate or whine about Christians then please reread the forum rules. We're all on this Forum to build up one another. Please be respectful.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

findyourself said:


> Please, everyone. Christians and Catholics who believe in God please give me answers.
> 
> I am a strong believer and I accept The Lord as my savior. I pray for forgiveness as much as I can and I'm always afraid I'm just a bad person.
> 
> I masturbate almost every day and it just sucks because I can't get a girlfriend to share my romantic stuff with. The bible says you'll go to hell for being unholy and perverted for doing this stuff. I can't make myself stop. I get horny, I'm always lonely and It gets so bad at times I can't think straight until I get myself off. If I don't do it, I can get sick and become aggressive from frustration.
> 
> I always wonder why God made us capable of feeling horny and able to orgasm by ourselves if it is a sin? Is it to test us?
> 
> I know God watches me everyday and he knows what goes through my mind and sees what I go through. I just feel like an evil person when I masturbate and then pray and the next day I masturbate again. I just hope god isn't disappointed and lost hope in me.
> 
> Does anyone experience these problems? Do you ever see something on tv or in real life that makes you horny and it bothers you so much you have to do something about it?
> 
> I know it's an embarrassing topic but this us the internet. Nobody knows anyone here.


I struggled with the same thing for a long time. Do not worry about trying to stop masturbating. That is not the answer and will only make things worse because when your will power gives out you will feel like a failure.

What you need is purification. Once God has purified you, you will no longer desire to masturbate every day and then you wont have to try not to because you wont want to.

So, how do you go about the process of purification? It's actually quite simple. Faith and prayer. Remember, St. Paul explains that it was not through works of the law that Abraham (the father of our faith) was justified but by faith. He believed God and God credited to him as righteoness. So by faith, you are justified before God even if your actions are those of a sinner. Secondly, prayer. You need to begin praying every day.

I am going to recommend a prayer rotune for you but consider this as only a suggestion. It is more important that you pursue whatever methods of prayers that your heart is leading to you. However, this routine was extremely helpful and effective for me at working with masturbation and lust.

Now remember, it is good that you recognize the sinful nature of lust and masturbation, for the Bible says that "many have perished through woman's beauty, for lust for it burns like fire". Lust is a sin of the flesh.

Now here is your prayer routine. In the morning, I want you to pray the Chaplet of St. Michael the Archangel. This is an extremely powerful prayer, especially when it comes to purification. In the afternoon/evening or before bed, I want you to pray the most holy rosary of the blessed virgin Mary. This is a wonderful prayer that is very pleasing to God and especially to Mary of course and if you faithfully pray the rosary she will guide and protect you. This is also a great prayer for healing.

Finaly I am going to address the question of why the Lord God gave us such desires if they are in fact sinful. THis is something I struggled to understand for a long time and now I cant believe I struggled with it because the answer is so simple and was staring me straight in the face the entire time. The answer is simply the fall of man, which corrupted us. The desire to have sex every day is from the devil, not from God. The devil takes us something which we naturally desire, like sex and makes our desire for it inordinate and excessive.

I used to think about sex constantly? Why? well its simply really, sex is about the most pleasurable physical experience you can have and on top of that i was deprived of it completely due to SA. Hence the devil took advantage and made me obsess over it. I tried to struggle against but to no avail and I ended up just giving in and allowing myself to masturbate as often as i liked because I saw the futility in fighting it (and the good news is that it is perfectly alright to do this, at least in the beginning).

But then I began saying the prayers I mentione dto you and doing other spiritual practices and then my desire to masturbate began to fall away after about 7-8 months of serious heart felt prayer.

Two other things which are important: Make sure you are going to confession regularly and receiving holy communion regularly. As a catholic, there is nothing I can stress more than the importance of holy communion. You might as well forget about Christianity without it. I know many Christians will disagree and say what about the Word and yes, indeed the word of God is wonderful and is in itself purifying and I am sure there have been many who have been saved through the Word. But, the Eucharist is equally as great as the word, so ignoring the eucharist woudl in my view be tantamount to just throwing your Bible in the trash and deciding you dont need the Word because you have the holy EUcharist. But I just realized I am going wayyy off topic now so I apologize.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

jvanb00c said:


> Masturbating is totally normal. You don't need to ask for forgiveness. Whomever told you that is just some fire and brimstone prude.


Many things that are normal are not good for us. Smoking is normal, that doesn't mean you won't get cancer from it.



> Sexuality shaming is just sad to see. Telling someone to suppress their natural urges that harm nobody is insane.


I agree, because suppression of sexual urges does not work. However, one can purify oneself of unholy desires and replace them with healthy desires.

What the "masturbation is normal/natural" crowd fail to take into account is that from the Christian perspective, man is already in a terribly fallen state, extremely far from where he was meant to be. For this reason, a great many things which seem natural to us are actually quite unnatural.


----------



## The Dark Knight

This thread is beyond salvage so I have no choice but to close it. Please read the guidelines for the spiritual support section below. This is *NOT* a place to debate or mock the religious beliefs of others.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/new-guidelines-please-read-10/


----------

